# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  A movie question

## Leof

Hello! I have to pity I do not know French.
My question is in English, but I hope for help of some French member of MasterRussian. 
I am sure you know this two: 
It's a cut from one of my most favourite movies ever - Les Visiteurs. 
I love this movie and this heroes. And Jacquouille (the left one fellow) is just my alter ego!
I love to quote him (in Russian) very much! As well as my brother. 
I wish I could learn the magic words which they use to make the magic drink work. It sounds like _perrorus,esperra,esperus... _  could you write the right words for me, if you watched the movie. I know that it contents lots of spicy dialogues. Do this words content any hint at the real words? 
I hope for your help. 
Thank you very much!  ::

----------


## Оля

_perrorus,esperra,esperus_ 
These words don't sound French at all. They are closer to Spanish or Latin (more like Spanish). 
The first one ("perrorus") looks like a curse. Perro = a dog in Spanish.
Two other look like a stylization.

----------


## Leof

Thank you, *Оля*! 
I must mention that all three words have the stress on the last vowel. Of course they should sound latin-like it's evident - it's a magic words of a mag, expirienced in the wichcraft. The spell was spoken in incrediable French manner (with that mild rrr) and I wish I could say it that way, but I have to know the very words they said - a quote should be a quote. I need someone who watched this movie.  under edition: the quote - a quote

----------


## Оля

> I must mention that all three words have the stress on the last vowel.

 Можно я по-русски? 
А "s" в конце слова слышно? Во французском эта буква в конце слова не читается. Если они ее произносят, значит сто процентов, что косят под "бла-бла-бла".
В любом случае первое и третье слово точно даже не выглядят как французские слова (как бы ни произносились), а вот второе (esperra) по своей форме похоже на глагол в будущем времени (скорее, итальянский   ::  ), но только похоже, потому что по лексике не подходит.

----------


## Leof

Ну, мы будто по-английски всё ещё говорим, ну как будто. 
Вот  ::  
Оля, да я же знаю, что эти слова к французскому, равно (вообще, что ты так позно пишешь - в такое время все спят! :P ) как и к итальянскому или испанскому никакого отношения не имеют. Это заклинание, как ты и сказала, чистейшее бла-бла-бла. Но мне уж очень хочется узнать, что слышат французы. Я не исключаю такой возможности, что кто-то из местных видел этот фильм, иили ещё как-нибудь сможет точно написать  (по французски...английскими буквами  ::  ) эту фразу.  
Насчёт с в конце слова. Тогда А-ла-рюс произносится неверно? А Дантес и Кадрус (из Монте-Кристо), а Луи де Фюнес (ммм...из фильмов с Луи де Фюнесом)? Ах..я понял -  это всё фамилии. Но они эту галиматью очень чётко говорят (это очень важно, иначе не сработает).

----------


## Оля

> Насчёт с в конце слова. Тогда А-ла-рюс произносится неверно? А Дантес и Кадрус (из Монте-Кристо), а Луи де Фюнес (ммм...из фильмов с Луи де Фюнесом)? Ах..я понял -  это всё фамилии. Но они эту галиматью очень чётко говорят (это очень важно, иначе не сработает).

 Фамилии это или нет - это неважно. 
А-ла-рюс пишется

----------


## Amber

> I wish I could learn the magic words which they use to make the magic drink work. It sounds like _perrorus,esperra,esperus... _  could you write the right words for me, if you watched the movie. I know that it contents lots of spicy dialogues. Do this words content any hint at the real words? 
> I hope for your help. 
> Thank you very much!

 It sounds a little like Latin to me, except "espera" in portugese = he/it waits and the closest thing I can think of in French is maybe if the second word isn't "esperra" but "et paieras" (and will pay) which would sound almost the same but without the "s".  I don't think any of that necessarily makes sense but there's my two cents (no pun intended).  I never took Latin so can't really help there.  I hope you find out what it means. 
I can remember watching the movie a long, long time ago and it was indeed funny ::

----------


## Leof

et paieras is very probable.
Thank you, *Amber*!

----------


## translationsnmru

Do you have this movie in any electronic format? If so, cut this fragment and upload it so we can listen to it.

----------


## Leof

unfortunately no, I have not, though I would like to very much.
It is not avaiable on Russian DVD, and the original is not readable because of the DVD-zone's differenses.

----------


## Оля

У меня он есть в локалке, точнее даже несколько этих фильмов про "Пришельцев". Скажи, в какой это серии и в какой примерно момент, и я смогу сделать фрагмент.

----------


## Leof

Оля, как это здорово!!
Думаю, лучше всего звучит в первой и во второй частях. Наверное, в первой.
Фрагменты есть как в начале фильмов, так и дальше по ходу событий.
Думаю, в пределах первых пятнадцати минут - есть.
А вдруг у тебя субтитры есть? Можно предположить, что расшифровка там близка к тексту.

----------


## Оля

У нас есть:
Просто Пришельцы (Just Visiting)
и
Пришельцы 2: Коридоры Времени (Les Visiteurs 2: Couloirs du Temps) 
Это и есть первая и вторая части соответственно?

----------


## Leof

Да-да, именно так!

----------


## Оля

Смотрю сейчас... Я чего-то не догоняю, или они там по-английски говорят?

----------


## Leof

Может, у тебя в переводе на английский?
Второе объяснение - это не первая, а третья часть, которая, должно быть, и в оригинале на английском. 
Чёрт, я понял, это третья часть!
Посмотри во второй, пожалуйста!

----------


## translationsnmru

Погуглил немного. Есть французский фильм Les Visiteurs в нескольких частях. И есть американский римейк Just Visiting с теми же актёрами в главных ролях. История та же, что и в первой части Les Visiteurs, но это другой фильм (не дубляж), заново снятый в Америке.

----------


## Leof

Да! 
Два Французских фильма (1993/199 ::  - высший пилотаж.
Американский - классический американизированный remake - во многом уступает Французским оригиналам. Однако несколько моментов в американской картине просто прекрасны! На королевском пиру герой Жана Рено выпивает отравленное вино и видит, как всё вокруг чудовищно преображается, а лица окружающих людей превращаются в ожившие картины Джузеппе Арчимбольдо - это очень красивая, поразительная сцена, безусловно очко в пользу американской переделки.

----------


## Spiderkat

Actually what you heard is "Per Horus, e Per Ra, e Per Solem Invictus, Luceres!"   ::

----------


## Оля

"Заклинание" в конце второго фильма, которое произносит граф: http://www.usenets.by.ru/audio 
>_Actually what you heard is "Per Horus, e Per Ra, e Per Solem Invictus, Luceres!"_ 
Согласна, что сразу четко слышно "per..., et per ra, e per solem" (хотя solem лучше слышно в том заклинании, которое произносится в начале серии).
Я бы сказала, что это смесь латыни с французским произношением   ::    *Per* (при клятвах и просьбах: ради, именем) существует только в латыни и итальянском. Во французском это *pour/par*, в испанском - *por/para*. *Et* (t на конце глотается) - всего лишь "и". 
Per Horus - именем .... (кто такой и так ли именно пишется, без понятия).
Et per Ra - и именем Ра (бог солнца в Др. Египте).
Et per solem invictus - и именем непобедимого солнца.
Luceres - imperpectum conjunctivi от luceo (светить, сиять, гореть). Примерно можно перевести ~"Да сиял(о,а) бы / горел(о,а) бы ты!"   ::  
P.S. Произноситься всё это должно, конечно, с другими ударениями. Но это же французы - что с ними поделаешь.   ::

----------


## Leof

*Spidercat* your words were such a balsam on my soul! Thank you a lot!  ::   
Оля, ты просто волшебница! Большое тебе спасибо за помощь, за поиски и перевод! Спасибо тебе! 
Теперь всё ясно!
"Per Horus, et Per Ra, et Per Solem Invictus, Luceres!" 
"Именем Гора и именем Ра, и именем Непобедимого Солнца, озарись!"  ::  
Прекрасно, просто красота!  ::

----------


## Оля

Эх, Лёва, Лёва... А еще фильм смотрел...   ::

----------


## Leof

Здорово!  ::

----------

